# Lets see some wrist shots!



## CaptLeslie

Here are a few wrist shots of my MBI!














CHEERS JIM


----------



## bydandie




----------



## Bidle

CaptLeslie said:


> Here are a few wrist shots of my MBI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS JIM


Like this photo!! Nice.


----------



## Stonechild

Nice, Great Pics...


----------



## LFCRules

You've seen mine in my thread, but here's the best so far, check out the end of the second hand, perfect timing or what


----------



## CaptLeslie

I have been trying different straps on my MB, this is Red and Black nato. What do you guys think? Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## Bidle

CaptLeslie said:


> I have been trying different straps on my MB, this is Red and Black nato. What do you guys think? Cheers Jim b-)


Well as you ask... not so fond of this strap and also the previous. I would prefer a complete black strap. The case has enough color of it's own. Just my 2ct.


----------



## CaptLeslie

Everyday at work for the last 28 years, I have worn a white shirt with dark navy blue slacks and black shoes so I guess I am just trying to add some color to my life! If I get to wild I hope you will tell me! Cheers Jim....


----------



## mattjmcd

CaptLeslie said:


> Everyday I at work for the last 28 years, I have worn a white shirt with dark navy blue slacks and black shoes so I guess I am just trying to add some color to my life! *If I get to wild I hope you will tell me!* Cheers Jim....


You're wearing a Bremont with a _red_ barrel. That's wild enough, I reckon.

I'd stick with the GGB straps, Jim. Fly safe.


----------



## JimmyBoots

mattjmcd said:


> You're wearing a Bremont with a _red_ barrel. That's wild enough, I reckon.
> 
> I'd stick with the GGB straps, Jim. Fly safe.


I just noticed that myself, I'm glad that worked out for you CaptLeslie. Nice watch! :-!


----------



## mattjmcd

Thinking about it some more, I really envy you, Jim.

Few people have a great watch with such a direct connection to such an important event-or events, in (cough) some cases- in one's real life. Very cool. 

Oh, and I think the -37 is the best jet ever.


----------



## CaptLeslie

For most of my youth I ran around flying like I was invisible and bullet proof and it wasn't until I had retired from flying fighters that I truly realized how fortunate and lucky I had been during my career in the Air Force! Then a company like BREMONT and Martin Baker made it possible for me to have a special watch like the MBI! Every time I look at my watch I am reminded of my good fortune and give thanks for still being on the right side of the grass!:roll: Thanks for the kind words, and I am a BREMONT fan for life!:-! Cheers Jim Plus here is one more strap that just came in! A GasGasBones in Green. I Think they are the best looking straps also!


----------



## tlinn

Mb 1.5


----------



## Mojosan

Wearing my SuperMarine today in the real world jungle of my office!


----------



## bydandie

Lights poor today, but I've just managed to get the strap onto the 'P. I've have another warwound from putting it on, but it looks great and is a better fit, so well worth it!


----------



## CaptLeslie

That band looks terrific on your "P"! :-! Cheers Jim :-!


----------



## mattjmcd

bydandie said:


> Lights poor today, but I've just managed to get the strap onto the 'P. I've have another warwound from putting it on, but it looks great and is a better fit, so well worth it!


Looks even better on the -P than the MB, I think. Cool.


----------



## Bidle

Hi Jim,

From all the straps you showed I would prefer:










But definitely would try a black version. And your a pilot; what more color would you like!! ;-)


----------



## TK-421

i like the nato strap. any strap would look good with that watch.



CaptLeslie said:


> Everyday at work for the last 28 years, I have worn a white shirt with dark navy blue slacks and black shoes so I guess I am just trying to add some color to my life! If I get to wild I hope you will tell me! Cheers Jim....


----------



## CaptLeslie

Do you mean something like this?:-! Cheers Jim b-)


----------



## Bidle

CaptLeslie said:


> Do you mean something like this?:-! Cheers Jim b-)


This great!!! A real winner. |>

You know what would be a cool photo. In the air with the instruments but also the clouds through the window..... just a suggestion, don't even know if it's possible! 

ps. Can you share the seller of these straps?


----------



## CaptLeslie

This strap came with the purchase of my watch in addition to a black leather strap. The strap is made by GasGasBones for BREMONT. You can go to the BREMONT web sight and purchase several different military canvas straps in different colors. The black with red stitching I believe is only made for MBI watches, but they have orange, green, white, and black stitching available . They have green,sand, and black straps. I believe GasGasBones has some new colors that will be made in the near future. I hope this helps you. Cheers Jim!


----------



## Bidle

CaptLeslie said:


> This strap came with the purchase of my watch in addition to a black leather strap. The strap is made by GasGasBones for BREMONT. You can go to the BREMONT web sight and purchase several different military canvas straps in different colors. The black with red stitching I believe is only made for MBI watches, but they have orange, green, white, and black stitching available . They have green,sand, and black straps. I believe GasGasBones has some new colors that will be made in the near future. I hope this helps you. Cheers Jim!


Thx!!


----------



## valdarrant

Old School Khaki NATO...even a little Bondish as its a 20mm...

Its a great strap when I am nostalgic about my military service, when I am sweaty, or when I go swimming!!!


----------



## simoncudd




----------



## Bidle

cuddsville said:


>


Are these all yours?? Wow,

This is my favorite but with the black dial. Maybe I'll buy one


----------



## simoncudd

Ha ha!!!!!!
unfortunately, NO!!!
.........can you guess which one I own though?!!


----------



## Bidle

cuddsville said:


> Ha ha!!!!!!
> unfortunately, NO!!!
> .........can you guess which one I own though?!!


Only If I can win a price with it! ;-)

BR01-92 YELLOW
BR02 BLUE
BR02 ORANGE
BR02-94 CARBON
BR03-94 B&W


----------



## mattjmcd

One can only do so much with an iPhone, but here is one of mine-

MBII with the world's most famous B707


----------



## Noodlefish

Go on then. Here's one from Himeji Castle, Japan


#WOMW 11:7 by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## vipereaper30

Vacation day 1: water, green stuff, bremont


----------



## mattjmcd

@ reaper three-zero:

Dude, where are you in that pic? Looks lovely.


----------



## Noodlefish

Remembered I did a collage last year of the month I spent photographing what was on my wrist... Plenty of Bremonts tucked away in there!


#WOMW collage by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## jstroh

My blurred-out wrist and in-focus watch:


----------



## vipereaper30

The Alt1-C taking a history trip!










And next to a Royal Navy cannon here, can anyone guess the ship?


----------



## EL_Chingon

jstroh said:


> My blurred-out wrist and in-focus watch:
> 
> View attachment 468303


That is nice, I am falling in love with this model more and more.


----------



## mattjmcd

@reaper three zero:

Are you in Bristol?


----------



## vipereaper30

mattjmcd said:


> @reaper three zero:
> 
> Are you in Bristol?


That would have been awesome, but I was still on this side of the pond. These pics were taken in Boston.


----------



## Shounen

cuddsville said:


>


that's my favourite combination. awesome |>


----------



## StampeSV4

A couple of cockpit shots...

MB 1.5...









...and EP 120...









Regards

Jon'.


----------



## otown

You guys are killing me with this thread...Seriously cool photographs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jstroh




----------



## Noodlefish

An ALT1-C, sub-100ft in / around Bells / Blue Hole, Dahab


Bremont in the Canyon by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## amers

MBII orange


----------



## TNesher

Here is mine


----------



## paneraifan111

Awesome pilots watch


----------



## rondv22

beauty !


CaptLeslie said:


> Here are a few wrist shots of my MBI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS JIM


----------



## Aquavit




----------

